# Did I kill the conversation with this text? Was something lost in translation?



## Jamesal

I have been texting an ex-coworker (Thai lady) who has been relocated to location X? I really like her (and believe she likes me). 

In my next to last text I told her how I tried to relocate to location X as well but that it was impossible for the moment. (she hinted me to try to relocate)

Below is her response and my last text response to her. She has not responded and given that it has been almost a week believe she wont. Not sure if something was lost in translation here???

My question : Was my text a conversation ender? Doesnt it seem that I am interested or not?

Her last text: 
Oh!!! Bad news for me, you can't go to X. Hope to see you somewhere, i.e., Y...

My last text: 
Sure, Y or wherever you want. Focus now on finishing your hitch and then hopefully some real vacations! Spoil yourself a little, I think you deserve it.


----------



## therealmrbrightside

That was a conversation end. What do you expect her to say? 

Thai's are not like westerners, they don't dwell on things and certainly won't waste their phone credit on a pointless conversation. Sorry to say. 

She told you she'd see you somewhere and you replied OK. Don't annoy the poor girl, let her reply if she wants to.


----------

